# 1890's Victor



## steeletj (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all,

New to the forum, so any help would be appreciated.  I have a couple of topics, most importantly I am working on getting my Victor ridable.  I bought it off a collector a few years ago and he got me the complete frame, cranks, pedals, handle bars, spoon brake.  I have a frame setup for a repro seat that I need to follow through with, but if anyone knows what seat this should have and a way to get/reproduce one I would love to hear it. 

 My current problem is the wheels I got with are not the originals and the rear doesn't work.  The chain ring is too narrow, so the extra wide chain does not sit tightly.  Also the cog is to large, so the chain does not reach around.  What I really want is the correct victor hub.  Any one know what one of that era looks like?  Got an extra out there?  

Thanks to all and enjoy reading about your projects.

Tim


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the CABE Tim, where ya from?


----------



## pelletman (Apr 18, 2012)

Posting some pictures of the bike would be helpful


----------



## steeletj (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are some photos of the crank and of the victor hubs on one of the Copake auction bikes as a reference for what hubs I am looking for.  Also some pics of a carbide lamp my parents gave me.  Any one got a lens?  Operating instructions?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2012)

My best advice is to go on the Wheelmen site for your hubs. Be patient too, because 

they don't take kindly to strangers. On the lens for your lantern; measure it and buy

a magnifying glass off of eBay the same size, plastic frame preferably, use the glass

to replace your broken one. It works!


----------



## steeletj (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, I will hunt for the magnifying glass.


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 22, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> My best advice is to go on the Wheelmen site for your hubs. Be patient too, because
> 
> they don't take kindly to strangers. On the lens for your lantern; measure it and buy
> 
> ...




Very resourceful answer!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Apr 24, 2012)

Make sure the magnifying glass is actually glass, not plastic!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll clarify: The FRAME should be plastic because you can break out the GLASS lens easier.

And, they are quite a bit cheaper than the metal framed ones I've seen on eBay.

Thank you.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 15, 2012)

The large hub is Victor, no it isn't for sale.  Do you have an overall picture of your bike and a pic of the nametag?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 15, 2012)

*I have this for sale.....*

$100 shipped....wide skip tooth fixie


----------



## bike (Oct 16, 2012)

*also note*

that the hubs pictured in copake need hard to find STRAIGHT PULL SPOKES- I understand some mountain bike co made this in the last 20 years but that is all I know


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 16, 2012)

That hub for sale looks like it has a crack at every spoke hole...  Straight pull spokes are easy to find- it's the Columbia ball end spokes that are virtually unobtainable.  Modern Pulstar hubs might look the part.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a cool hub Larmo but I can't use that.  We have a Victor that needs a Victor hub!


----------



## steeletj (Nov 1, 2012)

*Pelletman has the right hub!*

That Victor hub sure looks like what I would love to get my hands on.  

I will see if I have a pic of the complete bike.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 1, 2012)

The rear was laced into a wheel today, for the record, that hub with a Velocity P35 700C rim needed 297 mm straight spokes.  Got them from the guy on ebay.  I could use another rear and two front hubs!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll just pitch that crappy hub into the trash.

Sorry for offering it.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 3, 2012)

*looking for victor wheels ,,*







 thanks for any help 28 inch  early victor wheels with tires ,, walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------

